# Rally Gauges



## vettvet (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all. New to the site. I have a 65 GTO with rally Gauges. The clock takes the place of the oil pressure and temp. gauge.
Where should they be located? They are not in the dash, just fuel, battery and brake light.
Thanks


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

vettvet said:


> Hi all. New to the site. I have a 65 GTO with rally Gauges. The clock takes the place of the oil pressure and temp. gauge.
> Where should they be located? They are not in the dash, just fuel, battery and brake light.
> Thanks


You can go to ebay and type "1965 GTO OEM FACTORY RALLY GAUGE SETUP" in the search.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, you don't have Rally Gauges. A '65 rally gage package has no clock. There is a tachometer to the right of the speedometer, followed by the water temp and oil pressure gauge in the bezel where your clock is. You have the standard gauge package with a rally clock (confusing, I know) and it did not come with an oil pressure gauge or temp gauge....just lights.


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

Hello..I am replacing my 69 GTO Rally Gauge bulbs with LED's. Can someone please assist with a wiring diagram of the Printed Dash Circuit Board? I've got lots of info on the printed circuit board itself (even ordered a new one) but I have yet to find a diagram of which of the circuits goes to which gauge and which are the grounds regarding the BULBS only. I've looked at all the posts here and in my 69 service manual and in the GTO restoration guide. Can't find it. Help would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

*Need Wiring Diagram for Bulbs in my '69 GTO Rally Gauge Cluster*

Hello..I want to replacing my 69 GTO Rally Gauge bulbs with LED's I already know the ones I want; just can't decide on the color). Can someone please assist with a wiring diagram of the Printed Dash Circuit Board? I've got lots of info on the printed circuit board itself (even ordered a new one) but I have yet to find a diagram of which of the circuits goes to the positive and which are the grounds regarding the BULBS only. I've looked at all the posts here and in my 69 service manual and in the GTO restoration guide. Can't find it. Help would be appreciated. I have a 12-volt portable charger that I plan on hooking up to the correct circuits on the board that are attached to the harness on the back of the gauge cluster but I need to know the correct circuits so that I can hook up correctly. I hope that I've explained this so you can understand what I am trying to accomplish before I replace the gauges in my dash. Thanks...


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

I can't quite figure out how to start a new thread, so I hope that someone reads this here.....


----------



## vettvet (Oct 17, 2013)

*Rally gauges*

Thanks all. I figured it out. The original owner really wanted a clock. The car was ordered with rally gauges so, he took out the fourth section which, was oil pressure and water temp. He installed a clock (correct style) and put 2 SW gauges on the console, behind the shifter and in front of the console door. Looked factory to me.


----------



## Coledog (Aug 21, 2021)

vettvet said:


> *Rally gauges*
> 
> Thanks all. I figured it out. The original owner really wanted a clock. The car was ordered with rally gauges so, he took out the fourth section which, was oil pressure and water temp. He installed a clock (correct style) and put 2 SW gauges on the console, behind the shifter and in front of the console door. Looked factory to me.


I know this is ancient, but I don't suppose the owner still has the oil pressure/water gauge he would be will to sell? Long Shot!!


----------

